# BeQuiet! Silent Wings 3 - normal, PWM, High-Speed?



## Booogeyman (15. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für mein neues Case ein paar Silent Wings als Gehäuselüfter, ich weiss jedoch nicht, welche ich nehmen soll. Es gibt die normale Variante, die High-Speed Variante und das ganze jeweils noch als PWM Version.

Welche würdet ihr nehmen? PWM oder „normal“ angesteuert?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. August 2018)

Das kommt auf dich an. Ich bevorzuge PWM, damit diese eben über das Mainboard adaptiver gesteuert werden können. Die jeweilige High-Speed Variante muss man nicht nehmen, außer man möchte ein paar Taler mehr investieren. Ich habe mir an meinem Pure Base 600 einen 120mm PWM-Highspeed direkt hinter den Luftausgang am CPU-Kühler montiert und konnte damit noch eine kleine Verbesserung gegenüber dem normalen erzielen.


----------



## Booogeyman (15. August 2018)

Ich denke ich werde auch auf PWM gehen. Mainboard ist ein X470...das sollte die PWMs adäquat steuern können!?


----------



## teachmeluv (15. August 2018)

Von welchem Hersteller ist das Mainboard?


----------



## v3nom (15. August 2018)

Jedes Mainboard kann PWM, man sollte aber im Handbuch nachgucken wieviele der Anschlüsse das können. Ich würde dann auch direkt zur High Speed Variante greifen, denn beide Modelle kommen gleich weit runter. Die High Speed Variante hat dafür dann einen größeren Drehzahlbereich über den du regeln kannst.


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2018)

Die hohe Maximaldrehzahl vom High Speed bringt doch nicht wirklich was wenn man es leise haben will.
Ich würd die normale PWM-Variante nehmen.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. August 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die hohe Maximaldrehzahl vom High Speed bringt doch nicht wirklich was wenn man es leise haben will.
> Ich würd die normale PWM-Variante nehmen.


Beim Silent Wings 3 unterm Tisch höre ich den gar nicht . Man muss ihn ja auch nicht auf Volldampf fahren lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2018)

Ein großer Drehzahlbereich macht es der Lüftersteuerung aber auch nicht leichter den Lüfter leise zu halten.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. August 2018)

Dafür gibt es ja Profile und die manuelle Anpassung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (16. August 2018)

Der Drehzahlanstieg ist aber sehr steil. Die normale Variante lässt sich fließender Steuern und je nach Board zeigt sich recht deutlich.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2018)

Vielleicht sollte sich der TE äußern, ob die erhöhte Lautstärke der High-Speed Variante für ihn ein 'Problem' darstellt, bevor nur Annahmen geäußert werden. Wir reden immerhin von Silent Wings 3, die ihren Namen nicht ohne Grund tragen. Es kann je nach Gehäuse durchaus sinnvoll für den Airflow sein, so einen an einer Stelle zu montieren, um eine gewisse Symmetrie zu erzeugen. Ich höre meinen trotz automatischer Steuerung durch das MB nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (16. August 2018)

Auch Silent Wings sind ab einem gewissen Durchsatz/Drehzahl laut, genau wie Noctua, eloop und wie sie alle heißen. Ist ja nicht so, das die Standard-Variante langsam ist. Immerhin rotiert das 120mm Exemplar mit knapp 1500rpm und das größere mit gtu 1000, wenn das nicht reicht, läuft eh was falsch


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2018)

Auch ein Silent Wing 3 Normalspeed ist auf 1500rpm hörbar.
Und da braucht es kein geschultes Gehör dazu.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (16. August 2018)

hab die e-Loops B14-1 mit 600U/min und die sind nicht schlecht und kaum hörbar bei 5dB würde mir auch die mit 1.000U/min holen das sollte massig ausreichen für ein kühles Lüftchen im Case.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2018)

Über Subjektivität zu diskutieren ist eher zweckfrei 

Am Ende bleibt es - wie auch bereits geschrieben - die Entscheidung des TE. Und es hat auch keiner behauptet, dass Lüfter nicht hörbar sind. Je nach Standort des Gehäuses, Anbringung der Lüfter, Nutzung eines Headsets etc. kann die Erfahrung da durchaus variieren.


----------



## Booogeyman (16. August 2018)

Also die SW wurden schon aus dem Grund gewählt, dass es möglichst leise zugehen soll. Ich habe nun mal einen PWM ohne high-speed bestellt und werde den mal testen.


----------



## v3nom (16. August 2018)

Also wenn die Leistungsreserven nach oben hin nicht brauchst, reichen die normalen 
Bei 120mm wären die Nocuta NF-A12x25 aber leiser.


----------

